# MMA Fighter Chael Sonnen Case and the Testosterone Replacement Therapy Problem



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

MMA Fighter Chael Sonnen Case and the Testosterone Replacement Therapy Problem by Millard Baker Chael Sonnen and Donovan Craig of Fight! Magazine, Photo: Isaac Hinds / Lift Studios Mixed martial arts (MMA) fighter Chael Sonnen recently appeared before the California State Athletic Commission (CSAC) to appeal a suspension after testing positive for anabolic steroids (testosterone) [...]

*Read More...*


----------

